# Genuine Texas Bird Eating Spider



## Drachenjager (Jun 21, 2007)

WELL its is a bird  and its eating spider ....


----------



## syndicate (Jun 21, 2007)

lol haha


----------



## dtknow (Jun 21, 2007)

Talk about a buzzkill.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 21, 2007)

my wife took that picture and didnt notice the bunting had that Argiope in its beak lol


----------



## Arthur (Jun 23, 2007)

By the way the spider looks very colorful! Have you seen them not being eaten? )


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 23, 2007)

Arthur said:


> By the way the spider looks very colorful! Have you seen them not being eaten? )


yes they are very common here. and are very pretty too , when i saw that pic i said Bad bird bad ...


----------



## Arthur (Jun 23, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> yes they are very common here. and are very pretty too , when i saw that pic i said Bad bird bad ...


So you may shoot it next time!
Have you got any pics of the specie?


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 23, 2007)

Arthur said:


> So you may shoot it next time!
> Have you got any pics of the specie?


yeah freshly molted


----------



## Arthur (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice one! is it Nephila or something like that?


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 24, 2007)

Arthur said:


> Nice one! is it Nephila or something like that?


Argiope aurantia


----------

